# Cutting/Dieting Diet



## Phrax (Jan 3, 2009)

*Morning*

*
*Oats with water

*Lunch*

Chicken Omlette

*Dinner*

*
*Chicken with green vegetables

Need help with an after cardio meal....

Much appreciaited :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Is that for you or your rabbit?


----------



## Phrax (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm cutting, not building.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Is that for you or your rabbit?


PMSL. :whistling:

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Not an ideal Cutting diet mate.

Your looking to have about 6 small meals throught the day, High in Protein, high in good fats, and drop your Carbs.

Check out the losing weight section on the board for some help. 

Geo


----------

